# Headaches?



## paulmaster1 (7 Jul 2010)

Bare with me as I'm going to try to explain this clearly. I had my testing, medical, and interview all in the same day at my local recruiting centre. I had woke up at 3 am , drove for 3.5 hours to get there in time for the morning testing. Then a few hours later I moved on to the medical section of the day and if I remember correctly one of the questions was, "do you get frequent headaches" so i answered yes. I do get headaches once or twice a month which is frequent to me. I then had a break which included lunch and a 2 hour wait to begin the second section of the medical. I was then handed a form that was a headache questionnaire. This is where I really messed up. I misunderstood one of the questions and said that I require bed rest and a quiet room. So not what I meant but that was the fatal shot to my application. I was super tired and was not paying attention to what I was reading. They sent me home with paperwork for extra testing and follow up. I then was sent for eye testing which reveled nothing, and then a meeting with my family doctor which also reveled nothing, and I explained what had happened and he agreed that i must have misunderstood. So he sent the paper work back and within a few weeks I received a letter stating that I'm unfit to join because of my headache issues. WHAT!!!! So I sent a letter back explaining what I had done and that it was a mistake what I had answered. Two weeks later the same letter showed up saying they weren't going to medically release me. 

Any advice of how to fix this now? Its such a stupid mistake that should be easily changed, but for some reason they don't seem to believe me, my doctor, or the opthamologist.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2010)

paulmaster1 said:
			
		

> ......................... Two weeks later the same letter showed up saying they weren't going to medically release me.



So?  What is your problem?


----------



## Jammer (7 Jul 2010)

This gives me a headache...oh yeah I forgot, mine are cuz i done got blowed up!


----------



## paulmaster1 (7 Jul 2010)

What is my problem? Seriously. My problem is that my career choice, lifestyle choice, a career that many of my family members have chosen, has been denied because of a stupid lack in judgement and a lack of understanding. I didn't come on here for b.s. answers but some real incite into how I can rectify this issue.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2010)

paulmaster1 said:
			
		

> ......................... Two weeks later the same letter showed up saying they weren't going to medically release me.



So?  What is your problem?



			
				paulmaster1 said:
			
		

> What is my problem? Seriously. My problem is that my career choice, lifestyle choice, a career that many of my family members have chosen, has been denied because of a stupid lack in judgement and a lack of understanding. I didn't come on here for b.s. answers but some real incite into how I can rectify this issue.



Again, I ask what is your problem?  You stated that you received a second letter stating that they weren't going to medically release you.  (I quoted you.)


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2010)

He means he got a second letter saying they wont let him join the CF


----------



## Jammer (7 Jul 2010)

Ok mate.
Real it in a bit and listen...there is nothing anyone here can do to resolve your issue.
You might want to consult an MD, and get them to write something on your behalf to clarify what you initially stated.
The choice is yours.


----------



## Jammer (7 Jul 2010)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Ok mate.
> Reel it in a bit and listen...there is nothing anyone here can do to resolve your issue.
> You might want to consult an MD, and get them to write something on your behalf to clarify what you initially stated.
> The choice is yours.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2010)

Jammer said:
			
		

> You might want to consult an MD, and get them to write something on your behalf to clarify what you initially stated.
> The choice is yours.



He already has done so......thats what prompted the second letter he got.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> He already has done so......thats what prompted the second letter he got.



.......which said they "weren't" going to medically release him.  


Either we have him being let go because of a medical problem or not.  "Weren't going to medically release", to me means that he is going to be retained.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jul 2010)

He can't be retained if he was never enrolled.        :nana:


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> He can't be retained if he was never enrolled.        :nana:



Nor can he be Medically Released, if he has never been enrolled.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> "Weren't going to medically release", to me means that he is going to be retained.



FFS cant you read freakin english............

He's an applicant and they will not medicaly clear him for service in the CF.


f**k you can be pig headed sometimes........


----------



## GAP (7 Jul 2010)

Yeah, that's what I got out of it too....they keyed in on the headaches during the medical interview, then blew him off after he filled out the questionaire....


----------



## Jammer (7 Jul 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> FFS cant you read freakin english............
> 
> He's an applicant and they will not medicaly clear him for service in the CF.
> 
> ...


Whoa dude!
Someone missed their Milk of Magnesia tonight.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2010)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Whoa dude!
> Someone missed their Milk of Magnesia tonight.



No, it was an awesome day. Great flying weather with an awesome view the entire time. I even had a great supper.


----------



## Jammer (7 Jul 2010)

Envious I am.
I spent mine in 35 degree heat outside teaching young'uns the magical intricacies of the 5kw generator.
Trade ya?


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2010)

Jammer said:
			
		

> Trade ya?



No but you can come join me.....There is room.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Jul 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> FFS cant you read freakin english............
> 
> He's an applicant and they will not medicaly clear him for service in the CF.
> 
> ...




I think George and the rest, are playing on the fact that his explanation is a wee bit off.....

Breath, Pat, breath.

Can we not all get along?? I am getting a headache!

dileas

tess


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> explanation is a wee bit off.....



Yeah it was funny the first time....hahahaha...i got it.

After that it was just being a dick for the sake of being a dick...........

My knuckles drag when i walk and i managed to understand what the kid was saying...........


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2010)

paulmaster1 said:
			
		

> Bare with me as I'm going to try to explain this clearly. I had my testing, medical, and interview all in the same day at my local recruiting centre. I had woke up at 3 am , drove for 3.5 hours to get there in time for the morning testing. Then a few hours later I moved on to the medical section of the day and if I remember correctly one of the questions was, "do you get frequent headaches" so i answered yes. I do get headaches once or twice a month which is frequent to me. I then had a break which included lunch and a 2 hour wait to begin the second section of the medical. I was then handed a form that was a headache questionnaire. This is where I really messed up. I misunderstood one of the questions and said that I require bed rest and a quiet room. So not what I meant but that was the fatal shot to my application. I was super tired and was not paying attention to what I was reading. They sent me home with paperwork for extra testing and follow up. I then was sent for eye testing which reveled nothing, and then a meeting with my family doctor which also reveled nothing, and I explained what had happened and he agreed that i must have misunderstood. So he sent the paper work back and within a few weeks I received a letter stating that I'm unfit to join because of my headache issues. WHAT!!!!









			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> FFS cant you read freakin english............
> 
> He's an applicant and they will not medicaly clear him for service in the CF.





			
				GAP said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I got out of it too....they keyed in on the headaches during the medical interview, then blew him off after he filled out the questionaire....





Roger so far.





			
				paulmaster1 said:
			
		

> So I sent a letter back explaining what I had done and that it was a mistake what I had answered. Two weeks later the same letter showed up saying they weren't going to medically release me.



He sent back a letter explaining his mistake and got another letter saying that they were NOT going to medically release him. (Nowhere in that statement did it say that they WERE NOT going to ACCEPT him.)
  
"Were going to medically release" is not the same as "weren't going to medically release".

If he made a typo, in his haste, he can resubmit his facts, and correct his errors, as he has already done, and resubmit another "grievance".  That is what others on this site have done, with some success.  

At the same time, he may have read the second letter wrong in his haste and had his additional info accepted by the CFRC.  

Either way, other than what he has already done, there isn't much more that can be given for advice besides to follow up at the CFRC.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> (Nowhere in that statement did it say that they WERE NOT going to ACCEPT him.)


frig you are dense.............i can see the light bending from here.

A retarded monkey chained to an organ grinder would have known wht the kid was saying but in you come...........


----------



## paulmaster1 (8 Jul 2010)

Alright folks I will explain and hopefully clarify what I wrote, as what I wrote was not word for word what was said and I was trying to write this while at work. Both letters finished by saying because of your headaches, the CF does not find you to be fit for duty therefore your application to the CF is denied. I don't have the letter in front of me and this was not as recent as a few days. This all took place beginning in September and the letters were near Christmas of 2009. I feel that I have exhausted all options by calling my local CFRC, calling other CFRC's to see if it is something they have dealt with. I don't have a medical issue at all and like I said before it is a misunderstanding.

I'm sorry if my explanation isn't dead on perfect but I'm sure most of you understand what I'm trying to say. I'll continue to call the CFRC and try to keep this going but I was looking to see if there are other avenues to take other than the local CFRC.


----------

